
I don’t use a ring of any kind on my phone. Path CEO - msh
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/my-phone/2013/03/dave-morin-path-facebook-apple?currentPage=all
======
chrisdl
The article doesn't look good for him, but I would argue that most of those
answers could have been said as jokes. The problems with joking in text is, of
course, the lack of voice to signify that you are in fact joking.

Or he could be (as Gruber puts it) a "huge douchebag"
<http://daringfireball.net/linked/2013/03/29/dave-morin>

------
beigelightning
<http://imgur.com/2B7Rw57>

